# System 15 vs xfr/hrs



## chachi (Feb 10, 2015)

Does anyone know when system 15 and xfr/hrs piping applicable? 
I am still in my first year and working in hi rise and I don't know why we use one pipe in some areas and the other pipe in other areas. I don't want to ask the crew because I don't want to be embarrassed 
Thank you


----------



## Rexticle (Nov 12, 2011)

Ask the journeymen. That's how apprenticeship works.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Don't be embarrassed to ask the people you work with questions. Just pay attention when they answer so you aren't asking the same questions, that's when you should be embarrassed.


----------



## gardenparty (Jan 29, 2015)

I believe that the XFR has a greater fire rating and can be used in plenums. The system 15 comes in bigger sizes that the XFR though. Check out the IPEX web site. They have a lot of good information on there.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

gardenparty said:


> I believe that the XFR has a greater fire rating and can be used in plenums. The system 15 comes in bigger sizes that the XFR though. Check out the IPEX web site. They have a lot of good information on there.


*No question is a stupid question. Even when you know everything about the trade you will {mark my words} find that to be true!*

*My antique status allows me to say this !!*


----------



## chachi (Feb 10, 2015)

Thanks, I am trying to figure out when and how it's decided whether abs, xfr or system 15 piping is used. 
I know I'm going to get some stupid comments but I'm risking it on hopes the master plumbers show up 😃


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Plenum, non plenum... 

Chachi.... You can't be afraid to ask questions to your jmen. They expect questions, and by not asking, you're going to find that soon nothing will be explained, and while the zone is a great resource, you can't always rely on it for answers.


----------



## chachi (Feb 10, 2015)

Thanks for responding, to be honest with you I didn't join this group to not ask questions, I mean isn't that what the forum is for? I'm not looking to talk about other things other than plumbing and I'm sure I'll never meet anyone in person soooooo, what else is there for me to do on here but read, learn and ask questions?


----------



## chachi (Feb 10, 2015)

Oh and poke jabs at the morons (not mentioning any names RJ)


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

chachi said:


> Thanks for responding, to be honest with you I didn't join this group to not ask questions, I mean isn't that what the forum is for? I'm not looking to talk about other things other than plumbing and I'm sure I'll never meet anyone in person soooooo, what else is there for me to do on here but read, learn and ask questions?


I'm saying you have to man up and ask questions to jmen. This site is all for question too, but something like this it's as easy as, "hey, why do we use two different materials for this?"

I asked the same question to my jmen when I was a 2nd year. We were using cast and pvc, alternating based on rooms sometimes. 

Asking earns respect, it shows you're interested and willing to learn. You might get a little ribbing, but... All apprentices get ribbed.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

We were using cast and pvc, alternating based on rooms sometimes. 

What??? I didn't know they allowed PVC in Chicago.

Asking earns respect, it shows you're interested and willing to learn.

As a boss who has 3 apprentices on the payroll, I heartily agree with that statement. In fact, among the enquires I make to my jmen is whether questions are being asked. If not, their evaluations take a hit.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Plumbus said:


> We were using cast and pvc, alternating based on rooms sometimes.
> 
> What??? I didn't know they allowed PVC in Chicago.
> 
> ...


I work in the burbs on occasion


----------

